# Saying Hi



## NYmantis (Sep 20, 2022)

Just joined. I have just started caring for bought mantids and needing some tips and help. Glad to be here!


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2022)

welcome!! what species did you get?


----------



## NYmantis (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome. I’ve had Chinese mantids in my yard for many years and decided to actually buy a mantid. I bought a golden mantis which became and adult this summer. I put her outside to live her best life. I now have a few Dead leaf mantids. Male and female.


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2022)

NYmantis said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I’ve had Chinese mantids in my yard for many years and decided to actually buy a mantid. I bought a golden mantis which became and adult this summer. I put her outside to live her best life. I now have a few Dead leaf mantids. Male and female.


which dead leaf species?


----------



## NYmantis (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh….um Lobatta. The male is pretty active. The female has been oddly lethargic lately. Not ready for molting. Unlike her. A little clumsy too. U sure what’s what. I was told this species is pretty low key so I’m trying to wait it out.


----------



## NYmantis (Sep 20, 2022)

*Which do you have currently?*


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2022)

NYmantis said:


> Oh….um Lobatta. The male is pretty active. The female has been oddly lethargic lately. Not ready for molting. Unlike her. A little clumsy too. U sure what’s what. I was told this species is pretty low key so I’m trying to wait it out.


_Deroplatys lobata_. be sure to spell correctly, italicize, and don't capitalize the species epithet
what instars are they? Are they adults? I've lost a few subadult females of this species. They just dropped dead one day, no warning
I am not sure what the rest of that message means. Female lethargic, not ready to molt, unlike her? Who is the other her? Am I sure what's what? What do you mean low-key?
I'm gonna need a bit more info here


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2022)

NYmantis said:


> *Which do you have currently?*


just 2 _Creobroter _species
I had to cut back


----------



## NYmantis (Sep 20, 2022)

Corrections appreciated. I have one male and one female. Im guessing instar refers to how many molts they’ve had? I got the female as a 2nd instar and is now at 4. For the last few weeks the female has been lethargic and wobbly. I thought she might be ready to molt again but it’s not the case. Unsure what it is. Any idea why yours died?


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2022)

NYmantis said:


> Corrections appreciated. I have one male and one female. Im guessing instar refers to how many molts they’ve had? I got the female as a 2nd instar and is now at 4. For the last few weeks the female has been lethargic and wobbly. I thought she might be ready to molt again but it’s not the case. Unsure what it is. Any idea why yours died?


instar is the period between molts
i'm not sure what you mean by "wobbly"

no idea why mine died


----------



## NYmantis (Sep 20, 2022)

I’ll just keep watch. Thanks.


----------

